# ignorati and thread disappearance



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

when, for no other reason than to preserve my own sanity, I place somebody on my ignore list, and that person makes a contribution to a thread, the thread disappears. Which is a shame.


----------



## srw (24 Nov 2011)

I've seen two different behaviours, apparently at random, and I've not yet knowingly seen a thread disappear - although I think a thread started by an ignoratus is invisible.

Sometimes the ignoratus's post just vanishes entirely, resulting on one occasion already in TC apparently talking to herself for two pages. And sometimes the ignored content (but not the user's avatar) is replaced by a "this post is ignored" box.

What's the expected behaviour, Shaun?


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

the thread re-appears when somebody sensible posts! And (here's the mysterious bit) if the ignore one posts the thread disappears from the forum but still appears as the last post on the list of forums on the home page. 

I'm thinking of the Euro thread, which is really educational, but disappears from time to time


----------



## byegad (24 Nov 2011)

I clicked on this thread and there' nothing here.

Could it be that only people on my ignore list have posted on it?


----------



## theclaud (24 Nov 2011)

srw said:


> I've seen two different behaviours, apparently at random, and I've not yet knowingly seen a thread disappear - although I think a thread started by an ignoratus is invisible.
> 
> Sometimes the ignoratus's post just vanishes entirely, *resulting on one occasion already in TC apparently talking to herself for two pages*. And sometimes the ignored content (but not the user's avatar) is replaced by a "this post is ignored" box.
> 
> What's the expected behaviour, Shaun?


 
No I just do that sometimes.


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2011)

Personally I've never used the ignore system but my understanding is that if the thread starter is the ignoree you won't see the thread until someone else posts on it. If the last response to a thread is the ignoree you'll see it has new posts but won't see the 'new' content so it will appear blank, and *quoted posts by an ignoree are now also removed from view*.

It's a more complete system and more closely follows the aim of not seeing content by an ignoree.

If it's failing in that regard and removing content from non-ignorees them that's something I'll need to take up with XF.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

it's not quite turning out the way you describe. The Euro thread is vanishing entirely from view, and re-appearing, depending on who posted last.

(edit) it's not entirely consistent. I've just seen a thread where the last poster is ignored, but it is listed on the forum. As you say - the ignored post is now invisible - but I have seen posts that have shown the header. All very odd............


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

ah.....I may have misinterpreted. The Euro thread is still missing, despite the last post being made by Asterix who is not on my ignore list. Totally confusing


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2011)

Okay, we'll look into this later - I'll setup a test user account and experiment to see what's happening.


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2011)

If you click What's New and nothing in the thread is, it doesn't show up because, well, there's nothing new, I think you're mixing this up with the ignore thing. You have to click to the right on All Recent Messages and the thread will show up again.

If the last person to post is an ignoree, it says as much, nothing disappears, it's just the new not new thing.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> If you click What's New and nothing in the thread is, it doesn't show up because, well, there's nothing new, I think you're mixing this up with the ignore thing. You have to click to the right on All Recent Messages and the thread will show up again.
> 
> If the last person to post is an ignoree, it says as much, nothing disappears, it's just the new not new thing.


that's not the problem. I never use the 'What's New' button because it's too complicated. The thread has disappeared completely within the forum, but will appear in the list of forums when it has the latest post within that forum


----------



## PpPete (24 Nov 2011)

Can one ignore threads rather than individuals ?
Sometimes I think WTF did I open this one in the "what's new" list... and having an Ignore thread button would give me something positive to do instead of just losing the will to live...


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> that's not the problem. I never use the 'What's New' button because it's too complicated. The thread has disappeared completely within the forum, but will appear in the list of forums when it has the latest post within that forum


Ah, understood.


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2011)

PpPete said:


> Can one ignore threads rather than individuals ?



Yes, it's called the *Back* button ... 

On a more serious note, no, sorry, there's no option for doing that and I've not seem any requests for it or add-ons that would offer that functionality. If I do hear of anything I'll let you know.


----------



## mangaman (24 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> that's not the problem. I never use the 'What's New' button because it's too complicated. The thread has disappeared completely within the forum, but will appear in the list of forums when it has the latest post within that forum


 
How's your ignore list coming along?

Mine was pathetically small compared to yours, but it definitely had 3 names on and now I can only remember 2. So I'm no longer ignoring someone and I don't know who that is.

It's all a bit confusing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2011)

I've never used the ignore list thingie but I don't mind making up the numbers if someone's a bit short of folk to put on theirs - you'll miss out on some first-rate bollocks though!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've never used the ignore list thingie but I don't mind making up the numbers if someone's a bit short of folk to put on theirs - *you'll miss out on some first-rate bollocks though*!


as those of us who've seen him in lycra will attest!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

mangaman said:


> How's your ignore list coming along?
> 
> Mine was pathetically small compared to yours, but it definitely had 3 names on and now I can only remember 2. So I'm no longer ignoring someone and I don't know who that is.
> 
> It's all a bit confusing.


not well. To be truthful it had become a bit outre (with an accent), but that was its charm - a trip down Memory Lane. There were four or five versions of simoncc. I console myself with the thought that building it up from scratch will be as much a pleasure as it was the first time


----------



## mangaman (25 Nov 2011)

1620877 said:


> It's the same as the friends list. If you can't remember who's on it, it can't be that important that they are.


 
Wise words as ever. Probably the missing ignoree has since become one of my friends


----------



## LosingFocus (25 Nov 2011)

I see 1 of my previously ignored posters now cannot be ignored as they are now "staff". Damn.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> as those of us who've seen him in lycra will attest!


 
Gee thanks!


----------

